# 100 disznót éheztetett halálra a füzesabonyi férfi



## csigafi (2017 November 1)

100 disznót éheztetett halálra a füzesabonyi férfi

Vádat emeltek egy sertéstelepen dolgozó 40 éves férfival szemben, aki nem gondoskodott megfelelően a rábízott jószágok ellátásáról, így azok egy része hosszú szenvedés után éhen pusztult.

A Füzesabonyhoz közeli telephelyen 2016 márciusában még közel 9000 hízót tartottak, amelyeket a következő hónapokban értékesíteni kezdtek. A Heves Megyei Kormányhivatal 2016 augusztusában hatósági ellenőrzést végzett a farmon. Megállapították, hogy az akkor ott található 2619 disznó elhelyezése nem megfelelő, ivóvízellátásuk nem biztosított, kevés és rossz minőségű takarmányt kapnak. A telephelyet irányító vádlottat állatvédelmi bírsággal sújtották, és felszólították, hogy gondoskodjon az állatok megfelelő tartásáról.

A vádlott ennek nem tett eleget, a tenyészállatok ezután sem kaptak elég takarmányt. Éheztek, lesoványodtak, bőrbetegségek és rendellenes szőrzet alakult ki rajtuk, belső szerveikben működészavar és idült károsodás jelentkezett. A közigazgatási hatóság a 2017 januárjában tartott újabb ellenőrzése során azzal szembesült, hogy a végül el nem adott *129 állatból 100 elhullott, három pedig a rendellenes lesoványodás következtében súlyos egészségromlást szenvedett.*






Disznófarm (fotó: MTI / Szigetváry Zsolt)

A vádlott 2016 júniusától a rendelkezésére álló pénzt szándékosan nem a telephelyen található állatok megfelelő takarmányozására és ivóvízellátására költötte, a sertéseket nem a fajukra, fajtájukra, nemükre és korukra odafigyelve táplálta. Az elhullott legalább 100 állat mintegy fél éven át tartó, különös szenvedéssel járó éhhalál következtében múlt ki.

A Füzesabonyi Járási Ügyészség – az érintett állatok számára, valamint azok különös szenvedésére tekintettel – súlyosabban minősülő állatkínzás bűntettével vádolja a telephely vezetőjét, akivel szemben végrehajtandó börtönbüntetés és pénzbüntetés kiszabására, továbbá közügyektől eltiltás mellékbüntetés alkalmazására tett indítványt.


----------



## setni (2017 November 1)

Meg kellett várni az állatok elhúllását ...erről ennyit.
De, mindenki hátra dőlhet a törvényeket betartottuk a bíróság itéletet hozott...


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 1)

Minden állattartó telepnek van ellátó állatorvosa aki hívás nélkül köteles úgy emlékszem két hetente ellenőrizni a telepen tartott állatokat. Eladáskor ő állítja ki a papírokat, ellenőrzi a védőoltások érvényességét, mivel emberi fogyasztásra tartott állatokról van szó, előírja és ellenőrzi a rendszeres féreghajtózást. 
Ennek a telepnek az állatorvosa mi a jó fenét csinált, hogy semmit nem vett észre?!


----------



## csigafi (2017 November 1)

Igazából én se értem ez hogy eshetet hiszen egy ilyen helyen tőbb ember is dolgozik tudtommal nem csak 1 . Senkinek se tűnt fel hogy éhesek a kucuk? Nálunk is van sertés telep de ott sokan dolgoznak és hallhatoan boldog röfögéseket hallani amikor ara jár az ember.
Meg ha éhes akkor rettenetesen visit az állat ez sem tünt fel senkinek? Bárr ha egy nagy puszta semmi kellős közepén van akkor persze hogy nem tünhetet fel. Nincs helyismeretem arrafelé. Azon gondolkodtam milyen ember lehet ez az ember? Van családja? Milyen lelke, szíve lehet az ilyen embernek?


----------



## LunaLandry (2020 Július 2)

Milyen pazarlás és milyen igazságtalanság. Nem értem, hogy valami ilyen nagyságrendű esemény történhet a "baleset" miatt


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

Érdekes nem találkoztam ezzel a hírrel. Így 3 év távlatából is borzasztó


----------

